# Newbie here, just sayin' Hello



## tri 5 ron (May 5, 2011)

Surfing around on the web, I came across this site, so thought I might give it a shot.

My name is Ron, I live in Orange County, Ca., and enjoy all thing BBQ.

I recently tried my first attempt at Smoking meat, (15 lbs. of brisket), and it came out quite nice. The wife and kids were very pleased, and it was pretty much all gobbled up within a week.

I have one of the store bought, propane, cabinet type smokers.  It is a Stainless Steel, Smoky Mountain Series, by Great Outdoors brand.








 Yeah,... I know,....  It's not a trailer mounted, triple axle, wood burning, 3 man operation, with a log splitter on one end, and a keg with tap on the other,.... but it is a easy way for me to do it without going into a huge production. LOL!

Anyway, I just wanted to say Hi, and I'm about to go fire it up and do my second attemt at hopefully a good dinner.

tonights menu includes a Tenderloin steak that has been marinading in the wifes "Secret Homemade Special Sauce", some Chicken breast's with something rubbed all over 'em (she did it not me), and just as a Super Duper Special Treat for the munchkins.... a whole pack of hotdogs,  LOL!

(hey, they are only 11 and 10 years old, so hotdogs are still gourmet fare !)

Wish me luck !


----------



## beer-b-q (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## richoso1 (May 5, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the SMF from Whittier. Don't sell that SS propane smoker short... some fantastic Q has been smoked on a unit like yours. Save the planet... it's the only one with Q.


----------



## fife (May 5, 2011)

and good luck


----------



## fpnmf (May 5, 2011)

Welcome!!

 Craig


----------



## africanmeat (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good to have you here

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable

you got a good looking  brisker there

Ahron


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## meateater (May 6, 2011)

Welcome and don't cut yourself short, some of the best Q comes from a steel drum and other types here.


----------



## boykjo (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard. Join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite.

The Qveiw








Happy smoking

Joe


----------

